# Hydraulic cylinder kits for Ford 420 loader



## wertach (Jul 20, 2017)

I am having a hard time finding rebuild kits for the bucket tilt cylinders on my 420 loader. 

The numbers don't seem traceable at the places I've contacted and I don't want to pull them apart until I get the kits. 

On the loader arm it has 79-638 SN CCI8984. On the cylinders it has 7L 216. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy wertach,

I would call Messick's for help. Their 'parts hotline' number 877-260-3528.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You may have gotten the loader model number wrong. For example, the numbers 19-638 represent a Ford 735 series loader (was mounted on a 420). See attached parts diagram


----------

